# Let's talk about hip hop.



## Defender (Jun 8, 2008)

Okay, I recently made a journal about this over on my FA account, but I'm going to talk about it here too!

I've noticed in browsing around Deviantart and Fur Affinity that a really absurd amount of people list their taste in music as "anything but rap and country". When asked the reasoning behind their complete unwillingness to go near the genre of hip hop, they will usually cite that "it's just about rape, bitch slapping, drugs, shootan, etc." This is when you know you're dealing with a colossal idiot.

The hip hop that is mostly on the radio now, and what comes to mind when most people think of the genre is stuff like Lil Jon and Soulja Boy. I don't blame people for cringing in disgust at that stuff, since it's abhorrent and shameful, but the mistake people keep making is thinking that it's representative of the entire genre. If you judge an entire genre of music with about three decades of artists under its belt based on some crunk rap shit you heard while flipping radio stations, then you are a _fucking moron_ and don't deserve your ears.

If you dig far enough into any genre, there is always something to like. I used to hate reggae based on what I heard from Bob Marley, but then I found stuff like Black Uhuru and Dub is a Weapon and realized that all reggae didn't suck, just Marley. Country was just twangy madness until I started listening to Johnny Cash and Jerry Reed.

The fact of the matter is that hip hop, being a genre steeped in words, actually has a wealth of artists with intelligent, humorous or positive lyrics. When your songs consist entirely of words and run on for three to five minutes in length, something has to fill all that space. As a result, the lyrics are full of extensive metaphor, cultural references, stories, wordplay and politics.

If you listen and browse around and end up finding nothing you like, that's okay! Just don't be a jerk and stomp around going like "HEH WELL I LISTEN TO REAL MUSIC THE KIND WITH GUITARS BECAUSE NO OTHER MUSIC MATTERS IF IT DOESN'T HAVE GUITARS" or whatever. Then you just look like a jerk and nobody likes a jerk. If you read this whole thing, kudos!

So if you're one of "those guys" and you're ready to repent for your sins, here are good places to start (Links included):
Aesop Rock - Coffee (Zombies!) and None Shall Pass (Furries!)
Del the Funkee Homosapien/Deltron3030 - Mistadobalina
Public Enemy - Bring the Noise
Jurassic 5 - Quality Control
MF Doom - I Hear Voices
I'm also throwing in a Parliament video because funk is a huge influence on hip hop. And because Parliament kicks untold amounts of ass.


----------



## TG. (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow, someone on this forum who knows what they're talking about when it comes to hip-hop to at least some degree. Only problem I find about that list is MF Doom, don't like him too much

I mostly listen to anticon. artists now. Used to listen to a lot of Aes and Del. Still listen to a lot of Sage Francis though. Been getting into stuff like Optimus Rhyme. Other notable artists include:

Blue Sky Black Death
Buck 65
cLOUDDEAD
Gravediggaz
Handsome Boy Modeling School
Immortal Technique

you get the point.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 8, 2008)

Heres my contribution to that list:
Lifesavas, Dead Prez, The Roots.


----------



## Aden (Jun 8, 2008)

Can't bring myself to even like the "good stuff". Must not be my style. Different tastes, all that.


----------



## RailRide (Jun 8, 2008)

I did more than write a journal about it, I made a pic about it, with a full discussion ensuing. 

What bothered _me_ is that it is the only (well, actually R&B gets lumped in there too) genre that people around here (and by "around here" I'm talking about artist profile pages) actually bother to voice their disapproval of, yet you just _know_ they'd be driven up the wall if they were subject to, say, what their parents listened to. 

It wouldn't take any effort for an outsider to spin that factoid into an ugly statement about the community that most of its members wouldn't want to be associated with, yet of all the other genres of music that a young-ish crowd could dislike, none of them seem to provoke unsolicited condemnation as do any urban-associated music form.

---PCJ (and for the record, I don't listen to stereotypical hardcore. My music device runs a spectrum of genres that includes some stuff that's not even in English)


----------



## Defender (Jun 8, 2008)

RailRide said:


> I did more than write a journal about it, I made a pic about it, with a full discussion ensuing.
> 
> What bothered _me_ is that it is the only (well, actually R&B gets lumped in there too) genre that people around here (and by "around here" I'm talking about artist profile pages) actually bother to voice their disapproval of, yet you just _know_ they'd be driven up the wall if they were subject to, say, what their parents listened to.
> 
> ...



It's not so much that I'm concerned that they single out hip hop when there are plenty of other things they don't like, it's that they single it out without even really making any effort to see what it's about. Hip hop is one of the only genres besides punk where people are really driven to say anything positive or progressive these days


----------



## RailRide (Jun 8, 2008)

That someone may not be interested enough to find what's really good about a particular type of music doesn't bother me. I myself don't count myself interested enough in, say rock or metal to actually expend effort to look for something within it that I might like to listen to more than once, (though I know they're out there), but I won't think less of anybody for being devoted to either one.

The multitude of folks who put urban music genres on their "everything but this" may _just_ be expressing indifference, but taken as a group, the fact that so many arrived at this opinion _independently_ is what I said casts a sinister pall over the community for anyone who bothers to notice it. As I said in the discussion on my pic, if you could find an _assortment_ of genres on people's s#!tlists, there wouldn't be anything to notice.

---PCJ


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 9, 2008)

When I got out into the world, all I hear (or rather, feel) is the bass. I cain't even tell if there _is_ (was) any other sounds besides that earthquake bass.

But if kept to a certain volume, I'll usually tolerate it if they play more variety.


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 10, 2008)

A Tribe Called Quest = The reason Hip Hop exist 
The Beastie Boys = Yes, it is Hip Hop and they are white.....its not a miracle its music

There is more than just Eminem and Snoop Dog in the world of rap/Hip hop
I made a journal post a few weeks ago displaying my anger with how hip hop is full of people with gold teeth and their only foot they have in the door of stardom is a song that they (practically) play the original song (ie: Daft Punk, Jimmy Page, Ozzy Osbourne) and they just put shitty rap lyrics over top of what was already a good song..thus ruining it.

I have feelings about the country music stigma also.....
but that is a different post.. =3


----------



## Tudd (Jun 11, 2008)

BunnyEarBoy said:


> . . . There is more than just Eminem . . .


 
Eminem's most popular songs are pop.


----------



## emptyF (Jun 11, 2008)

i love originality.  i find originality in all genres and think it's silly to limit yourself to one particular type of music and say that nothing good can come of a certain style.  there's good country.  there's good hip-hop.  there's good techno.  there's good pop.  there's good r&b.  there's good swing.  etc. etc. etc.  i think that 90% of the music on the radio is absolute crap, regardless of genre, and i don't understand how people can listen to it.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 11, 2008)

We need less mainstream hip-hop that (sexually) objectifies women and shooting LEOs. Where's the more intelligent lyrical themes?


----------



## TG. (Jun 11, 2008)

See: my post


----------



## ShaneO))) (Jun 12, 2008)

Dalek
jedi mind tricks
The roots...etc


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jun 21, 2008)

BunnyEarBoy said:


> A Tribe Called Quest = The reason Hip Hop exist
> The Beastie Boys = Yes, it is Hip Hop and they are white.....its not a miracle its music
> 
> There is more than just Eminem and Snoop Dog in the world of rap/Hip hop



Speaking of great white Emcees,ye all forgot Bless and R.A. The Rugged Man. I find it quite astonishing that Pete Rock and C.L. Smooth weren't mentioned in terms of "positive" lyrics from any of you.


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 5, 2008)

*wonders if his has that, and it most likely does*  Like Aden I can't bring myself to like any of it, no matter what I've been linked.  I love a good, catchy guitar riff.  I love singing, I don't want to be talked at with rhymes for 5 minutes.  I abhor the popular stuff on the radio right now.  My genre is indie rock and I'll stick with it.  If it makes you feel better I hate most heavier metals, raps, or country.

Oh and I think people list that because it's easier than typing out every little thing they like.  I do it because I don't like explaining that I enjoy the Northwest Sound, while also loving certain classic bands, and a lot of others.  Generally it is hard to explain why you don't like something.


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 5, 2008)

I recently heard "One Mic" by Nas, and I thought that was was pretty good.  Like alot of genres, hip hip is plagued wit alot of crap music in its genre.  Theres good hip hop, that I can recognize the intelligence and skill in, but its not my personal preference.  Im a musician, and hip hop is all lyrical, very little musicianship.


----------



## Ferrous_Oxide (Jul 5, 2008)

Aesop Rock has some really awesome stuff. More underground Hip hop. Nas has some amazing lyrics as well. 

I agree that there is a lotta crap out there too. For every good song I find, I find at least 10 more that make my ears bleed.


----------



## Baddwill (Jul 7, 2008)

All I wanna say is that.... it's my life.. this hip hop thing is my life. Not what's on the radio, NO, The real soulfull and dirty raw stuff.

I'm talking Madlib, Quasimoto, Pete Rock, Gang Starr, KRS-ONE, MF DOOM, Flying Lotus, Fat Jon, The Roots, Rahzel, Wu-Tang Clan, The Beatnuts, KMD, Brand Nubian, A tribe Called Quest, Nas, Az, Five Deez, J-DILLA!!!!! OH NO, EPMD, and So many more...

I make beats, and I would like to believe that I have gotten very good at it.

I can't explain the feeling of going to a record shop, digging in the crates looking for records, finding obscure stuff, soulfull stuff. Taking it home and chopping it up to make a whole new track. It feels good, and I find it to be an artform, although you are taking peices of music that's already made, If your creative enough, you can completely change it to something new to your liking.

So some people that may wish that it would just dissapear off the face of the planet, it would affect a lot of people's live's I can tell you that for sure, I know it would devistate me tremendously.

I would never wish such a thing to any other types of music. And I can't base my opinion on them by just hearing a few songs on the radio.

You should'nt do that to Hip Hop either but, oh well...


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 9, 2008)

mrchris said:


> We need less mainstream hip-hop that (sexually) objectifies women and shooting LEOs. Where's the more intelligent lyrical themes?



For that, you gotta look back in time to stuff like Run DMC, Afrika Bambaataa and other old school rappers. That was when lyrics had heart, soul, a message, and a beat to drive it all home.


----------



## Tudd (Jul 9, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> For that, you gotta look back in time to stuff like Run DMC, Afrika Bambaataa and other old school rappers. That was when lyrics had heart, soul, a message, and a beat to drive it all home.


 
Theres still stuff being put out today on the topic. It's just highly unpopular.


----------



## dog_over_man (Jul 9, 2008)

x


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 12, 2008)

yo fuck hip hop gimmie a fucking break down!

lol but seriously you have a valid point, handlebars by flobots is really moving in my opinion

that and the radio sucks in general...


----------



## Tudd (Jul 12, 2008)

Bryantacious said:


> yo fuck hip hop gimmie a fucking break down!
> 
> lol but seriously you have a valid point, handlebars by flobots is really moving in my opinion
> 
> that and the radio sucks in general...


 
See Radio Freq by Dead Prez.


----------



## Rytes (Jul 12, 2008)

Tudd said:


> See Radio Freq by Dead Prez.



that song bangs!


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 12, 2008)

The OP really does bring up an interesting point. But I will also say that a majority of good and creative hip-hop is commonly overshadowed by the "guns, sex, and gangster" songs--which unfortunately caused me to steer clear of the music genre most of the time. And I can see why others get turned off--that stuff is everywhere!

However, I've actually did like some hip-hop songs...but too bad I can't remember them anymore. There was one in NBA Hangtime for the N64, and some parody songs. There is a ton of room for creativity in the genre, and it is tapped often--but again, is overshadowed by people like 50 Cent. D:


----------



## Tudd (Jul 12, 2008)

Rytes said:


> that song bangs!


 
The band/group does too! :grin:


----------



## Baddwill (Jul 12, 2008)

Bryantacious said:


> yo fuck hip hop gimmie a fucking break down!
> 
> lol but seriously you have a valid point, handlebars by flobots is really moving in my opinion
> 
> that and the radio sucks in general...


 
ha, I sawe Flobots perform in Anaheim last night, but I did'nt go for them, I went to see Crown City Rockers, They killed last night!!!


----------



## BillyRabbit (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah...I find that most boards for people who like this sort of thing or video games or movies are full of folks who hate rap/hip hop/dj's vehemently.  I just assume they don't like music or don't have music friends around them all the time like I always have (since I went to school for composition and managed a CD store for 5+ years).  But I digress.

Here's my list of guys y'all should spin:
Edan (the Humble Magnificent) <- he does it all.  DJ-turned-MC.  Great stuff.
  His latest album did the impossible--something I've always wanted to release but
  could never get myself off the couch to do it.  He rapped over psych rock beats.
Busdriver <- His latest effort was great and all, but it was a little more mainstream
  than his older stuff, which involves him rapping quickly (and a bit melodically) over
  classical and jazz.
Blackalicious <- they're almost mainstream now
Anyone from Quannum (well, just about)

Those are guys I think the whole populace could get into.  I dunno, tho'; you can't argue with the classics (which were mostly gangster rappers).  The Predator was a great album.  So was Doggystyle.  And you know, Missy Elliot and Ludacris keep putting out cool stuff, too.  So...you know, there is some "mainstream" stuff out there that's really great.

It's just that you wouldn't know it with all the annoying dance songs out there these days.  It seems like people just get a hook, sing it four times in a row, and then just ramble without any rhythm until they come back to it.  I kinda blame the whole 50 Cent craze....


----------



## BillyRabbit (Jul 16, 2008)

Bryantacious said:


> yo fuck hip hop gimmie a fucking break down!
> 
> lol but seriously you have a valid point, handlebars by flobots is really moving in my opinion
> 
> that and the radio sucks in general...



Well...you're right that the radio sucks, tho'.  Complete garbage.


----------



## Tweek (Sep 14, 2008)

BillyRabbit said:


> Well...you're right that the radio sucks, tho'.  Complete garbage.



"Radio plays what they want you to hear/tell me it's cool/I just don't believe it!" -Reel Big Fish (completely ska, not hip-hop)

Pete Rock & C.L. Smooth - T.R.O.Y.

The above is amazing. I used to pop liquid to this all the time, made the homies say "HO!" and the girlies wanna SCREAM.


----------



## GHDA (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh god.

Oh god it makes me physically ill to see someone's favorite music as "everything but rap and country."

Because first of all, that means you listen to everything. Except for rap and country.

That's a lie and two shots of ignorance and that is terribly disgusting.

Blondie. Blondie made rap cool. Maybe not invented it, but made it cool. Because Blondie is amazing.

The Fugees. The fucking Fugees. Soul, hip hop and r'n'b <3

Immortal Technique takes mainstream "hardcore" rap and makes it look like a fucking pussy.

Wu Tang Clan is classic, also taking the mainstream and doing it lighthearted, but still makes you take it seriously.

Even Lil Wayne is worth listening to, on how he describes how being in the music industry really is, with delusional talkings, sputtering rap catchphrases while still showing true emotion.

But I have a question about people that say they like hip hop.

Why do people think listening to people like Mos Def and Common and Lupe Fiasco makes these artists better than everyone else? I've listened to a bit of these artists and quite frankly, I think they're pretty mediocre. Like, I can't help but feel they're like pretentious "progressive" hip hop artists comparable to snobby rockers that think they're advancing the human race with their rhymes. That might be an exaggeration, but all I'm saying is they're not that great, their rhymes may be clever, but I've heard greater and more clever things on street-corners having someone spit to me.


----------



## Tudd (Sep 14, 2008)

GHDA said:


> Why do people think listening to people like Mos Def and Common and Lupe Fiasco makes these artists better than everyone else? I've listened to a bit of these artists and quite frankly, I think they're pretty mediocre. Like, I can't help but feel they're like pretentious "progressive" hip hop artists comparable to snobby rockers that think they're advancing the human race with their rhymes. That might be an exaggeration, but all I'm saying is they're not that great, their rhymes may be clever, but I've heard greater and more clever things on street-corners having someone spit to me.


 
An artist merely has a message. If they do not live it, then they are a hypocrite. If they preach the wrong message, they're an outcast or a loser. Have fun trying to win everyone over on that one. 

If it's supposed to be a measure of talent, I'd say Twista is quite a bit more talented than those you've mentioned. But then some will aruge he does gansta rap which is just money and hoes, that there's no message. Who gives a fuck? Twista can spit out rhymes twice as fast as it takes you to think of them. 

Doesn't that seem like a bit of a pointless argument? 

As for the rest of your post, The Fugees are the Fugees. Nothing but good. Wu Tang has some good stuff too. The only place I really sit on the fence is Lil Wayne. His voice annoys me at times and the use of synth on his voice _really_ irritates me. Sorry no T-Pain love here.


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 14, 2008)

Anything buy Soulja Fag...I love Gorilla Zoe - Hood Nigga Or anything by young jeezy like Still on it...or the Realist They rock! anyway who cares i like it i dont care if you hate it.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 14, 2008)

I'll admit, hip-hop is nice to dance to.

Now... hick-hop...Yum. Gimme some Cowboy Troy!


----------



## Eshmasesh (Sep 14, 2008)

yay, I like this thread :3

I love Hip Hop as well, but I tend towards more mellow music, so groups like Massive Attack, DJ Krush and Portishead are my favorites. for actual rap, I listen to Jurassic 5, The Roots, Dalek, k-os, Jean Grae, etc.

There's also one group I've gotten into extremely recently, Bassnectar, that just blows me away.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 16, 2008)

It just occured to me that to a lot of hip-hop heads, country seems like the polar opposite of that, but to a lot of country fans hip-hop also seems to be the opposite of what they like. I wonder if people from both sides started realizing "hey, we're getting a raw deal here from 'music' fans because they like 'everything' but our stuff, so we should collaborate" and that's why you're starting to see rednecks rapping, country artists and rappers doing songs together. Personally I think it's long overdue because I ALWAYS saw the parallels between hip-hop and country.


----------



## Eshmasesh (Sep 17, 2008)

redneck rapping? ... like this?


----------



## Sabine Sommer (Sep 17, 2008)

I'll add to this list.

Jurassic 5. Black Eyed Peas (Pre-Fergie)...


----------



## GHDA (Sep 17, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> It just occured to me that to a lot of hip-hop heads, country seems like the polar opposite of that, but to a lot of country fans hip-hop also seems to be the opposite of what they like. I wonder if people from both sides started realizing "hey, we're getting a raw deal here from 'music' fans because they like 'everything' but our stuff, so we should collaborate" and that's why you're starting to see rednecks rapping, country artists and rappers doing songs together. Personally I think it's long overdue because I ALWAYS saw the parallels between hip-hop and country.



AND IT'S ALL IN MY HEADDDDDDDDDDD I THINK ABOUT IT OVER AND OVER AGIEEEEEEEEEEEEN


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 17, 2008)

Kid Rock was mixing country and hip-hop before Nelly and whoever that guy is


----------



## Russian Rainbow (Sep 18, 2008)

Meh, rap and hip-hop are dead nowadays, the market's dominated by talentless hacks like "Lil' Wayne" and "Soulja Boi", when guys like them are the biggest artists of the moment you can tell a genre is being killed right before our eyes, what ever happened to hip-hop having a message?


----------



## Tudd (Sep 20, 2008)

Russian Rainbow said:


> Meh, rap and hip-hop are dead nowadays, the market's dominated by talentless hacks like "Lil' Wayne" and "Soulja Boi", when guys like them are the biggest artists of the moment you can tell a genre is being killed right before our eyes, what ever happened to hip-hop having a message?


 
Hence the hunt for the GOOD hip-hop being so difficult. 

What happened to politics have a point?


----------



## Freedom-Frequency (Oct 4, 2008)

My god, fiannly, a forum for this, okay here's my view. That soulja boy, jeezy stuff. I call it Crap, it's not rap, it's crap. Don't confuse rap with crap, people!


----------



## Freedom-Frequency (Oct 4, 2008)

As r&B goes, it's kinda getting better, I think, it's actually growing a little, I mean check out Keri hilson. Her song writing is superb.


----------



## Defender (Oct 4, 2008)

Freedom-Frequency said:


> fiannly


:?


----------



## Tudd (Oct 4, 2008)

Defender said:


> :?



Well one could also bring up that this _thread_ was called a _forum_.


----------



## Molotov (Oct 5, 2008)

My lord, this thread is overwhelming. And here I thought not many listened to the golden age of hip-hop/rap, before it became corrupted and/or off-track. Nowadays, obviously, it's "hype" to hear your favorite *modern* (this applies only to Mainstream Rap/Hip-Hop ) artist anywhere you would go: a club, yard party, house party (they still exist, no?), just anywhere. From there, I can understand why not many people like the genre wholly, because all you really hear about is "how many bitches I fucked", "how much cash I'm rolling in", "how I'm gonna kill you if you fuck around with me or my (insert [urban] noun here)", you get the point.

If people could take the time to listen to the Old Skool Hip-Hop and Rap music, they could learn something about its history, in purest form (what I think, anyway). They waste their time listening to their shitty music because "fuck you! it's better!" or some other inane excuse. I know everyone's got different tastes in music. It does not seem smart to force someone to like a specific genre, to reel them away to what he/she likes to listen to often.

With me, I almost fell victim into _liking_ the mainstream version of the genre at an earlier age. Scary, isn't it? I know it was for me. But I got to listen to more of the oldies tracks whenever I was in the car, the stereo played loudly, even at mature parties (would have said adult too, you get what I'm saying here). If you do not like the music you hear from something or someone else, then tell them that it doesn't interest you. They should understand (god forbid if they're ignorant, which is a dramatically high possibility in certain areas) and would not try to force you. I do like very little of mainstream, but I pick my music carefully, especially in Hip-Hop/Rap.

This is my two cents on this topic. I like the oldies better anyway, makes complete sense to me *plus* you can dance to it without doing some silly-ass dance, like the "CRANK DAT ????", for example. And come on...

Break A Dawn.
Five Minutes of Funk.
Doo Wa Ditty (Blow That Thing).
Hang It Up.
September.
(Threw in a lil' bit of R&B and Funk to further extend my point, and personal taste.)

Also, quick shout-out to whoever mentioned that Pete Rock & C.L. Smooth song, "T.R.O.Y.", you have awesome taste.


----------



## thebeast76 (Oct 5, 2008)

I can understand why some people hate hip-hop, with song titles such as

YAHHH
Juice Box Girl
Get Silly

Come on, are we really THAT desperate for song titles?


----------



## Hackfox (Oct 5, 2008)

I do like Rap that comes from the heart, Young Jeezy or Gorilla Zoe are two I love.
Soulja fag is gay and should die...His new song is the worst of em' all, BIRDWALK? Wtf.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Oct 5, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> I can understand why some people hate hip-hop, with song titles such as
> 
> YAHHH
> Juice Box Girl
> ...



SHAKE DAT BOOTI SHAKE DAT BOOTI MEATSHAKE DAT BOOTI MEATSHAKE DAT BOOTI MEATSHAKE DAT BOOTI SHAKE DAT BOOTI MEAT


----------



## Defender (Oct 5, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> I can understand why some people hate hip-hop, with song titles such as
> 
> YAHHH
> Juice Box Girl
> ...


Other genres have song names that are just as bad. Go pick up a metal album and there are some of the most facepalm-worthy song titles you will ever see in your life.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 16, 2008)

almost all of the cool and great hiphop/rnb/rap songs are underground and old school...  man... whatever happened to hiphop back then... they just dont make 'em like they used to anymore...

here are some of my picks for awesome songs of HipHop/RnB/Rap

Coolio - Gangsta's Paradise
Nas - I Can
MiriBen-Ari ft. Scarface and Anthony Hamilton - Sunshine to the Rain
Kuniva - "Pawns in the Game"
Tupac - Changes
Mirri Ben-Ari ft. Lil' Mo - Hold Your Head Up High

I know those are kinda old, but I dont know any new hiphop songs 'coz its been like 9 months and counting ever since ive last searched for nice hiphop/rnb/rap music... All i know of are the popular ones being played on the radio, but most of them suck...


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 16, 2008)

I absolutely hate stereotypical hip hop. I try to listen to the "good" hip hop and it still kind of puts me off. I really like hip hop beats, but they stay the same thing through the whole song! Hip hop is just loops with vocals over it :/ I know the focus is the vocals, but I'm more into music with a more complex melodic and rhythmic structure with gradual but dynamic progressions.

One hip hop band I love is Digable Planets. Though they're jazz rap and totally different from most hip hop. I like old school stuff in the same vein with chill out vocals. The 'angry' vocals in rap really put me off (which is ironic because I listen to metal too)

I don't really know what it is about rap, but not my thing.


----------



## lowlow64 (Dec 16, 2008)

Here's some good/decent rap/hip hop songs in my opinion. Alot of new rap/hip hop just sucks.. *cough Soulja Boy cough*

The Game - Dreams
Ice Cube - Stand Tall
Ice Cube - Gangsta Rap Made Me Do It 
Point Blank - Born And Raised in the Ghetto = song starts at about 35 seconds
Point Blank - God Only Knows
Rich Boy - Let's Get This paper (weird title, but man its a deep song)
Xzibit - Paparazzi

seriously, give some of those a listen. Really good in my opinion.


----------



## Teracat (Dec 16, 2008)

This thread makes me so happy. Not only are Jurassic 5 getting the love they deserve, but everyone here hates Soulja Boy. It's beautiful.

If there's any band I'd really suggest people give a listen to, it's Ugly Duckling. Three white guys from Long Beach, CA - very reminiscent of classic hip-hop. A few of my favorites:

Turn It Up
A Little Samba
Smack


----------



## mctanuki (Dec 20, 2008)

MC Tanuki is pretty awesome.


----------



## Baddwill (Dec 24, 2008)

Molotov said:


> My lord, this thread is overwhelming. And here I thought not many listened to the golden age of hip-hop/rap, before it became corrupted and/or off-track. Nowadays, obviously, it's "hype" to hear your favorite *modern* (this applies only to Mainstream Rap/Hip-Hop ) artist anywhere you would go: a club, yard party, house party (they still exist, no?), just anywhere. From there, I can understand why not many people like the genre wholly, because all you really hear about is "how many bitches I fucked", "how much cash I'm rolling in", "how I'm gonna kill you if you fuck around with me or my (insert [urban] noun here)", you get the point.
> 
> If people could take the time to listen to the Old Skool Hip-Hop and Rap music, they could learn something about its history, in purest form (what I think, anyway). They waste their time listening to their shitty music because "fuck you! it's better!" or some other inane excuse. I know everyone's got different tastes in music. It does not seem smart to force someone to like a specific genre, to reel them away to what he/she likes to listen to often.
> 
> ...


 
loop the coin and join the minimum wage...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 26, 2008)

I like po-lit-icul stuff such as The Roots and the dead prez and The Coup

And Busdriver was brought up earlier and being a white liberal arts student he is one of my favorites.

BUT..the big question is...Do people listen to Necro? He's my other big fav right now along with Busdriver. Even though most of his songs are about killing or drugs or "bitch*s", his flow is mad tight. Yo.

Also he loves metal (Like me!!) and does metal versions of some of his songs. They're alright. I am mostly interesting in his hip-hop though. 

I have a soft spot for ICP too.


----------



## ChemicalWolf (Dec 27, 2008)

Having just contributed to a post dumping on country, I will now help compose a post dumping on hip hop.

Not really though.  I will say that I feel like hip hop has become somewhat bloated and irrelevant.  I remember hip-hop from the first time around (early nineties) when the genre replaced glam metal by saying something meaningful and being earnestly creative.  Lately it seems like hip hop has become encumbered by that same sense of overindulgence and irrelevance that its rivals once suffered from.

Good old school stuff would include Public Enemy, Notorious BIG, Puff Daddy before he sucked, Snoop Dogg when he was still gangsta, Busta Rhymes, etc etc.

Good new stuff would include Flobots, the Roots, Blackstar, Dead Prez, Immortal Technique.  Eminem and MC Hawking for humor purposes.  New single by Swizz Beats is pretty catchy too.


----------

